# General > Birdwatching >  Mistle thrush

## Fulmar

I enjoyed seeing a mistle thrush while down in Dundee last weekend but I have never seen one here in Caithness. Has anyone else seen one or do they not come this far north?

----------


## sprint95m

Yes I have occasionally seen mistle thrushes here in Caithness.

----------


## r.rackstraw

There are Mistle Thrushes in Caithness in some woodlands and plantations, but they are not widespread.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Not seen a Mistle Thrush for many years, but I do remember they are pretty fierce if you go near their nest.

----------


## manzie

There's a new bird coming in the garden after googling it's either a song thrush or a mistle thrush but not sure what one, it's about the size of a blackbird, a right bonnie bird it is.

----------


## sprint95m

That'll be a song thrush.
A mistle thrush is bigger.

----------


## keltickev

Song thrush has a very distinctive way of repeating musical phrases in its song. Beautiful bird.

----------


## Fulmar

Please can we have a mistle thrush too for comparison.

----------


## keltickev

> Please can we have a mistle thrush too for comparison.


Of course. 
Nice wee clip of one singing below- a more simple song than the virtuoso song thrush. The mistle thrush is also slightly larger than the song thrush, grayer plumage with spots instead of the song thrush streaks.

----------

